# Ray Of Light > The Spiritual Heaven >  ^* B@ToN Se KhShBoO AaYe *^

## raiazlan



----------


## RAHEN

mashaALLAH...kitni khoobsoorat hadith hai..simplye beautiful...jazakALLAH alf khair...
waqayi mein aaj k insaan ko en cheezon ki zaroorat hai...hve a great day...

----------


## raiazlan

Thanx for liking Rahen Appi

----------


## raiazlan

Hadith Qudsi Number 003 : The Authority Of Ibn Omar, the son of Omar bin Al-Khattab

I hared the messenger of Allah say : "Islam has been built on five [pillars]: testifying that there is no god but Allah and that Muhammad is the messenger of Allah, performing the prayers, paying the zakat, making the pilgrimage to the House, and fasting in Ramadan."

Reporters.
Related by Bukhari and Muslim.

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## RAHEN

ALLAH hum sub ko rahe-rast par le aaye ameen suma ameen..
jazakALLAH alf khair

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## Sonhal

Mashallah 
Bohat Shukria Share Karnay Ka Plz Keep Sharing 
Jazakallah

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

ap logon k pasand kerny ka shukria agar ap logon k pas bhi aysi batain hain jin se khusbu ati ho to plzzz share them

----------


## Sonhal

jee batain tou hain lekan aisay stylish nahi hain na

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

> jee batain tou hain lekan aisay stylish nahi hain na


post ka stylish hona zaroori nahi hy the only thing metters is ur JAZBA
hope u got it

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

1. Give Allah what's right -- not what's left. 

2. Man's way leads to a hopeless end -- Allah's way leads to an endless hope. 

3. A lot of kneeling will keep you in good standing. 

4. He who kneels before Allah can stand before anyone. 

5. In the sentence of life, the devil may be a comma -- but never let him be the full stop. 

6. Don't put a question mark where Allah puts a full stop. 

7. Are you wrinkled with burden? Come to the mosque for a face-lift. 
8. When praying, don't give Allah instructions -- just report for duty. 
9. Don't wait for six strong men to take you to the mosque. 

10. We don't change Allah's message -- His message changes us. 
11. The mosque is prayer-conditioned. 

12. When Allah ordains, He sustains. 

13. WARNING: Exposure to the Allah may prevent burning.

14. Plan ahead -- It wasn't raining when Noah built the ark. 

15. Most people want to serve Allah, but only in an advisory position. 
16. Suffering from truth decay? Brush up on your Koran. 

17. Exercise daily -- walk with Allah. 

18. Never give the devil a ride -- he will always want to drive. 
19. Nothing else ruins the truth like stretching it. 

20. Compassion is difficult to give away because it keeps coming back. 
21. He who angers you controls you.

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## Sonhal

MASHALLAH AZZWAJAL BOAHT ACHI SHARING KAR RAHAY HAIN JAZAKALLAH AZZWAJAL 
PLZ KEEP SHARING...

----------


## Sonhal



----------


## Sonhal



----------


## raiazlan

Masha-Allah sohnal apki shring bhi bohot achi hain
and plzz kepp sharing

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## Sonhal

JazakaAllah azzawajal aap bhe meray walay thread main posts karain na plz

----------


## raiazlan

Chizon per qabu rakho GHUSSA DOOLAT NAFS 3 Chizon say nafrat karo ZULM GHUROOR BEHAYAI 3 Chizon Ko Apnao EMAN QURAN SABAR 3 Chizon Ko yaad rakho AHSAAN DOOST MAUT 3 Chizon say bacho HASAD CHUGLI GHEEBAT 3 Chizain soch ker uthao QALAM QADAM QASAM Allahumma inni ala Zikrika wa Shukrika wa husni ibadatika" A very powerful Dua'a has been sent to you. What do you think you should do with it - imagine if 1000 people read it just because of you. Jazakallah ALLAHU AKBAR ALLAH The Fire of Jahanam will not touch the person who recites "ALLAH-huma ajjirne-minen-naar" Plz forward it to every one. It will be Sadka-e-jaaria

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## Sonhal

mashalAllah 
jazakAllah azzwajal

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## RijaZ

MashAllah very beautifuyl sayings Boht hi khubsurat hadiths hain Thanks for sharing them... :Smile:

----------


## raiazlan

Thankx for liking rija but these arenot AHADIS these are Aqwal by other peoples
Ahadees are updated regulerly at Words Of Wisdom By Holly Prophet (SAW)thread

----------


## RijaZ

in the startin of this post their r some hadiths n these r also tooo good enough

----------


## raiazlan

ok  thanx for relying

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## RijaZ

must say the saying are too beautiful aab tuk jitne bhi post kiye hain na aapne usmai sab bhi taqreeban  achi saying hain but this 1 is awesome 
*Prayer is the key to heaven,but faith Unlocks the door...*

----------


## raiazlan

Thank u so much for liking

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

Naat-e-Rasool-e-Maqbool
Salliah_Hu_Alihe_WAasalam


Mere aqa nikhara hai jamal-e-zindagi tu nay
atta ki hai rukh-e-tehzeeb ko tabindegi tu nay.

Nagon sar hogaye auhaam ke butt teri thokar se
diloon ko bakhsh di tuheed ki woh roshni tu nay.

Abh insaan par koi insaan khudaiy kar nahi sakta
atta farmayi ellam-o-aqal ki woh roshni tu nay.

Zameen ki pastiyaan abh humsar-e-aujj-e-suraya hein
zameen kay baasiyon ki, ki hai essi rehbari tu nay.

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## Sonhal

JazakAllah azzwajal 
nyc sharing...keep postin ...

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## Sonhal

bohat achay posts hai i love dem plzzzz keep postin... JazakAllah azzwajal

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

Words Of Wisdom   



1. A day without sunshine is like night.

2. On the other hand, you have different fingers.

3. 42.7 percent of all statistics are made up on the spot.

4. 99 percent of lawyers give the rest a bad name.

5. Remember, half the people you know are below average.



6. He who laughs last, thinks slowest.

7. Depression is merely anger without enthusiasm.

8. The early bird may get the worm, but the second mouse gets the cheese in the trap.

9. Support bacteria. They're the only culture some people have.

10. A clear conscience is usually the sign of a bad memory.

11. Change is inevitable, except from vending machines.

12. If you think nobody cares, try missing a couple of payments.

13. How many of you believe in psycho-kinesis? Raise my hand.

14. OK, so what's the speed of dark?

15. When everything is coming your way, you're in the wrong lane.

16. Hard work pays off in the future. Laziness pays off now.

17. How much deeper would the ocean be without sponges?

18. Eagles may soar, but weasels don't get sucked into jet engines

19. What happens if you get scared half to death, twice?

20. Why do psychics have to ask you for your name?

21. Inside every older person is a younger person wondering, "What the hell happened?"

22. Just remember -- if the world didn't suck, we would all fall off.

23. Light travels faster than sound. That's why some people appear bright until you hear them speak.

24. Life isn't like a box of chocolates. It's more like a jar of jalapenos.

----------


## raiazlan

For All The Negative Things
We Have To say To Ourselves!

ALLAH HAS A POSITIVE ANSWER FOR IT

You say: "It's impossible"
Allah say: All Things Are Possible.

You says: "i am too tired"
Allah says: I Will Give You Rest.

You say: "I can't go on"
Allah says: My Grace Is Sufficient.

You Say: "I can't figure things out"
Allah Says: I Will Direct Your Steps.

You say: "I can't do this"
Allah says: You Can Do All Things.

You Say: "i am not able"
Allah Says: I am Able.

You say: "it's not worth it"
Allah Says: It Will Be Worth It.

You say: "I can't forgive myself"
Allah says: I Forgive You.

You say: "I can't manage"
Allah says: I Will supply All Your Needs.

You say: "i am afraid"
Allah Says: I Have Not Given You a Spirit Of Fear.

You say: "i am always worried and frustrated"
Allah says: Cast All Your Cares On Me.

You say: "I don't have enough faith"
Allah Says: I Given  Everyone a Measure Of Faith.

You say: "I am not smart enough"
Allah Says: I Give You Wisdom.

You say: "i feel all alone"
Allah Says: I Will Never Leave You or Forsake You.

You say: "Nobody really loves me"
Allah Says: I Love You!

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

*"Hazrat Data Ganj Bakhsh Faiz-e-alum"*

Zingadi ka sab se Mushkil kam
Apne ilm par amal Karna hai
-
Khuwhisho ki Yalgaar Insaan ko Kmzoor Bana deti hai
-
Apni Khuraaq ko Halaal our Pakiza Karo
Tumari Duain Qbul hon Gi
-
Koi Bhi Qoom Kabila ya Baradri achi Ya Buri Nahin Hoti
Har Insan Apni Zat ki Had tak Acha ya Bura hota Hai
-
"Hazrat Data Ganj Bakhsh Faiz-e-alum"

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

Prayer is not asking. It is a longing of the soul.

It is daily admission of one's weakness ...
It is better in prayer to have a heart without words
than words without a heart."
-Mohandas K. Gandhi

*~*~*~*~*~*

What Is Prayer?

Most of us know what it's like to feel incompetent at prayer,
or to sense that our prayers don't fit the mold.
Perhaps they don't sound poetic or "spiritual" enough.
Perhaps they come haltingly, causing us to stumble over words.
Or perhaps, even worse, the words don't come at all.

Like many other people, I was first attracted
to the Episcopal Church by the beauty of its prayers;
they are poetry, and more often than not they're able to articulate
 the thoughts and desires that I can't.
Using them as a yardstick, however,
is comparable to gauging our financial success against Bill Gates's,
we'll never measure up.

If we insist on thinking of our prayers as "things,"
as something we produce, we'll forever feel inadequate,
perhaps even frustrated to the point of giving up.
There are times when "I don't know exactly what a prayer is," either.

At those times, however, I find the words of Thomas Merton
 to be of particular help. Writing in Seeds of Contemplation, he states,
"[I]t is the will to pray that is the essence of prayer, and the desire to find God,
 to see Him and to love Him is the one thing that matters.
BUT according to AD thoughts Prayers is the Key of Open all the Troubles,
Painfull Locks...

If you have desired to know Him and love Him, you have already
done what is expected of you, and it is much better to desire God
without being able to think clearly of Him, than to have marvelous
thoughts about Him without desiring to enter into union with His will."

O God, when our spirits feel dry and the words won't come,
 may we take comfort in the knowledge that even in silence,
 it is our hunger that pleases you, and desire that serves as our prayer.

May the Lord of This World Grant you awearness of all the good deeds and save you May Allah grant us better place, better peoples, and Perfect Muslim Live.


And O Beloved, When My Bondsmen ask you about me, Then I am indeed near, accept the Call of the Caller When he calls upon Me; then they shoud obey My Commands and Believe in Me, so that they may get the Way... -- (Quran 2:186)

----------


## raiazlan

Troubles are like washing machines...
They Twist, Turn & Knock us around, but in the end we come out Cleaner, Brighter & Better than before.

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

The key to growing a strong tree is to have a good system of roots and to feed the roots
with good medicine. If we put poison in the
root system, it will affect the tree, and it will become obvious to the rest of the forest what is being fed to the roots.

This is also true of
the human being. We need to feed our roots
with right thinking. If our thinking is right, it will become obvious to the rest of the people.
We don't need to tell people about ourselves with our mouth because our actions always
tell them.

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

NAZAM

Khuda ke Rastoon mein jinhein ghari yaad atti hai
Unhein waqat nahi milta sari umar guzar jati hai.
Yaad-e-ilahi har dil mein kahaan atti hai
Qalab-e-muman hai ke jiss mein sama jati hai.
Tere ghar hazari ki bari dekhein kab atti hai
Lagan tu sachi hai, par phir bhi kami reh jati hai.
Khuda chahe tab hi tadbeer bhi rang lati hai
Dua Maqbool hu tu insaan ki taqdeer badal jati hai.
Jiss shakhas ki marzi nafass ke tabeh hu jati hai
Allah ki kahan sunta hai woh, nafass Allah ban jati hai.
Yehi ek baat mujhe roz hi darati hai
Kiya Mslim ko parevi-e-nafass mushrik banati hai?
Deen par chalne se jin ki jaan jati hai

Par jab zindagi ki muhlat khatam hojati hai
Qabar mein puhanch kar yeh baat samajh atti hai.
Boiya ho beej jo, wohi tu fassal atti hai
Nakami, kamyaabi, Imtahaan batati hai

Jab ksi shakhas par azmaiyash atti hai

Koi karta hai sabar, kisi ko shikaiyat atti hai
Uss ke imaan ki halat pata chal jati hai.

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

Islaah  qoom  ki  agar  manzoor  ho  tumhein,
Bachoun se pehle maa-oun ko taleem diigiiye

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## Sonhal

ufffffffffffffffff MashaAllah azzwajal itnay pyray posts hain oh i luv dem ...really so nyc aqwal ... plzzzzzzzzzzz keep postin...JazakAllah azzwajal ... plz also share sum about Madina shareef and about rukhe Sarkar Salalhoellehe wasllam
wasalm o alikum warehamtullah

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

> ufffffffffffffffff MashaAllah azzwajal itnay pyray posts hain oh i luv dem ...really so nyc aqwal ... plzzzzzzzzzzz keep postin...JazakAllah azzwajal ... plz also share sum about Madina shareef and about rukhe Sarkar Salalhoellehe wasllam
> wasalm o alikum warehamtullah


thanks for liking u must visit words of wisdome... thread of mine

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## Cutie_Beer

JAZAKALLAH...
shukriya...bohat acchi sharring hai...

----------


## ViSIoN

thanks you...4 shearing...
allah aap ko is ka ajar de

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

QAYAMAT KA 1 DIN

    Qayamat ka ek din 50 hazar saal ka hoga yani, 1 namaz QAZA = 2crore
          88 lakhs saal Jahanum mei
          (namaz qaza karne se itni badi saza hai, toh socho namaz nahi padne
          se kitna AZAAB hoga) Ye sab logon ko bhejo..
          agar kisi ko bhi hidaayat mil gayi to qayamat tak sawab milayga...Aur
          shayad yehi kaam jo ke 1 minute se ziada nahi lega,
          aapki maghfirat ka bahana ban jaye AMEEN


          Jibrail (alaihissalam) once came to prophet (s.a.w.s) n said Allah
          has given me the knowledge to count every
          leaf on earth, every fish in the sea, every star in the sky and every
          particle of sand on earth, but there's only 1 thing
          I cant count. Prophet (s.a.w.s) asked Jibrail {a.s} what is it?
          Jibrail (a.s) replied... When 1 of your Ummah recites
          Durood or salaams to you the blessing Allah showers upon him becomes
          impossible 4 me to count. Subhan Allah.
          I request u to read Durood at least once now and send this to all the
          Muslims u know insha Allah you will get sawab e jariyah Ameen...

----------


## raiazlan

My Sins Block My Duaa

(by Anon)

As I sit here alone,
the tears rolling down my face
It is not salt, but pain that I taste
So I leave now to go stand before You
I am helpless and alone, what else can I do?

I have asked, I have begged but my sins block my dua
I will come now still begging,
 forgive me O Allah

Forgive me and grant me what it is that I ask
For me it is impossible but for You a simple task

I try and I try but I do not succeed
But I understand and know it is because
Your Words I do not heed

I hear, yes I hear but I do not always obey
Perhaps that is why I am destitute,
isolated and why You have written
that I will be alone this way

I have no to blame but the person
in the mirror I see

No one else must pay for my sins,
no one else, no one else,
no one else but me

So I stand before You to again
beg forgiveness because You said
that I can
You have told us in Your Book
that You are Ar-Rahman

I will ask,
I will beg but my sins my block my dua
But I will keep asking,
forgive me O Allah

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## Sonhal

MASHALLAH AZZWAJAL intya achi achi batain k dil karta hai parthay he rahi ore itni achay andaz main likhi hoti hain bohat shukria ore posts kartay rahain Allah azzwajal aap ko is ka ajaar day JAZAKALLAH 
duaoon main yaad rakhye ga 
wasalm o alikum

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

WHAT HAPPENS IN HEAVEN

 I dreamt that I went to Heaven and an angel was showing me around. We walked side-by-side inside a large workroom filled with angels.

My angel guide stopped in front of the first section and said, "This Is the Receiving Section. Here, all petitions to God said in prayer are received."

I looked around in this area, and it was terribly busy with so many angels sorting out petitions written on voluminous paper sheets and scraps from people all over the world.

Then we moved on down a long corridor until we reached the second section.

The angel then said to me, "This is the Packaging and Delivery Section. Here, the graces and blessings the people asked for are processed and delivered to the living persons who asked for them."

I noticed again how busy it was there. There were many angels working hard at that station, since so many blessings had been requested and were being packaged for delivery to Earth

 Finally at the farthest end of the long corridor we stopped at the Door of a very small station To my great surprise, only one angel was Seated there, idly doing nothing. "This is the Acknowledgment Section," My angel friend quietly admitted to me. He seemed embarrassed "How is it that there is no work going on here?" I asked.

 "So sad," the angel sighed. "After people receive the blessings that they asked for, very few send back acknowledgments. "  

 "How does one acknowledge God's blessings?" I asked.

 "Simple," the angel answered.   Just say, "Thank you, Lord."

 "What blessings should they acknowledge? "  I asked.

 "If you have food in the refrigerator, clothes on your back, a roof overhead and a place to sleep you are richer than 75% of this world.  If you have money in the bank, in your wallet, and spare change in a dish, you are among the top 8% of the world's wealthy." 

 "And if you get this on your own computer, you are part of the 1% in the world who has that opportunity. "

 Also ...

 " If you woke up this morning with more health than illness ... You are more blessed than the many who will not even survive this day ." 

 "If you have never experienced the fear in battle, the loneliness of imprisonment, the agony of torture, or the pangs of starvation  ... You are ahead of 700 million people in the world." 

 "If you can attend a mosque without the fear of harassment, arrest, torture or death you are envied by, and more blessed than, three billion people

 In the world" 

 "If your parents are still alive and still married ...you are very rare." 

"If you can hold your head up and smile, you are not the norm, you're unique to all those in doubt and despair."

Ok, what now?   How can I start?

Have a good day, count your blessings, and if you want, pass this along to remind everyone else how blessed we all are.

----------


## raiazlan

A BEAUTIFUL STORY ABOUT QURAN

Why do we read Quran, even if we can't understand a single Arabic word??? This is a beautiful story.

An old American Muslim lived on a farm in the mountains of eastern Kentucky with his young grandson. Each morning Grandpa was up early sitting at the kitchen table reading his Quran.  His grandson wanted to be just like him and tried to imitate him in every way he could.

One day the grandson asked, "Grandpa! I try to read the Quran just like you but I don't understand it, and what I do understand I forget as soon as I close the book. What good does reading the Qur'an do?"

The Grandfather quietly turned from putting coal in the stove and replied, "Take this coal basket down to the river and bring me back a basket of water."

The boy did as he was told, but all the water leaked out before he got back to the house. The grandfather laughed and said, "You'll have to move a little faster next time," and sent him back to the river with the basket to try again. This time the boy ran faster, but again the basket was empty before he returned home. Out of breath, he told his grandfather that it was impossible to carry water in a basket, and he went to get a bucket instead.

The old man said, "I don't want a bucket of water; I want a basket of water. You're just not trying hard enough," and he went out the door to watch the boy try again.

At this point, the boy knew it was impossible, but he wanted to show his grandfather that even if he ran as fast as he could, the water would leak out before he got back to the house. The boy again dipped the basket into river and ran hard, but when   he reached his grandfather the basket was again empty. Out of breath, he said, "See Grandpa, it's useless!"

"So you think it is useless?" The old man said, "Look at the basket."
The boy looked at the basket and for the first time realized that the basket was different. It had been transformed from a dirty old coal basket and was now clean, inside and out.

"Son, that's what happens when you read the Qur'an. You might not understand or remember everything, but when you read it, you will be changed, inside and out.  That is the work of Allah in our lives."

If you feel this email is worth reading, please forward to your contacts/friends.

Prophet  Muhammad (pbuh & his family) said : *"The one who guides to good will be rewarded equally."*
Allaah bless u...
__._,_.___

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

Ek Achi baat

Hazrat Moosa (Aleh-e-Salam) Ne Allah Se Arz Kia:-

Ya Allah KIA hi acha hota ke dunya me 4 cheezen na hoti

(1) Zindagi hoti maut Na hoti
(2) Sehat hoti bemaari Na hoti
(3) Daulat hoti tangdasti Na hoti
(4) Jannat hoti doozakh nahoti

GHAIB SE AWAZ AAEE:-

(1) Agar zindagi hoti maut Na hoti to mera deedaar kaise hota
(2) Sehat hoti bemaari Na hoti to mujhe kon yaad karta
(3) Doulat hoti tangdasti Na hoti to mera shukar ada kon karta
(4) Jannat hoti doozakh Na hoti to mere azaab se kon darta


Qayamat ka ek din 50 hazar saal ka hoga yani 1namaz QAZA 2crore 88 lakhs saal Jahanum mein (namaz qaza karne se itni badi saza hai toh socho namaz nahi parne se kitna AZAAB hoga) Ye sab logon ko bhejo agar kisi ko bhi hidaayat mil gayi to qayamat tak sawab milayga Aur shayad yehi kaam jo ke 1 minute se ziada nahi lega tumhari maghfirat ka bahana ban jaye...

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

[img]http://i29.tinypic.com/sux1tx.jpg[img]

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

Namaz Parhey 

Hazrat Moosa (P.B.U.H) ne Allah se arz kia:
ya Allah kitna acha hota ke dunya me 4 cheezen na hoti


(1) zindagi hoti maut na hoti
(2) sehat hoti bemaari na hoti
(3) daulat hoti tangdasti na hoti
(4) jannat hoti doozakh nahoti


GHAIB SE AWAZ AAEE:

(1) agar zindagi hoti maut na hoti to mera deedaar kaise hota
(2) sehat hoti bemaari na hoti to mujhe kon yaad karta
(3) doulat hoti tangdasti na hoti to mera shukar ada kon karta
(4) jannat hoti doozakh na hoti to mere azaab se kon darta

Qayamat ka ek din 50 hazar saal ka hoga yani
1namaz QAZA 2crore 88 lakhs saal Jahanum mein (namaz qaza karne se itni badi saza hai
toh socho namaz nahi parne se kitna AZAAB hoga) Ye sab logon ko bhejo, agar kisi ko bhi hidaayat mil gayi to qayamat tak sawab milayga
Aur shayad yehi kaam jo ke 1 minute se ziada nahi lega
tumhari maghfirat ka bahana ban jaye 


... AMEEN

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

Mujhe Jannat se ziada 
 Masjid mein bethna Acha Lagta hai 
 kyunke 
 Jannat mein mera NAFS khush ho ga 
 jab ke Masjid mein mera RAB khush ho ga. 
 Fermaan Hazrat Ali (RA).

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

~~*~~Ya Rasoul ALLAH Sallal Laho Alehi Wassalam~~*~~

Dast e Qudrat Nay Aesa Banaya Tujhay
Jumla Aousaaf Say Phr Sajaya Tujhay
Yay Azal Kay Hasee'n Aye Abd Kay Hasee'n
Dhondti Hain Tujhay Mere Jan E Haze'n
Tera Sika Rawa'n Kal Jahan Main Howa
Ais Zamee'n Main Howa Aasman Main Howa
Kiya Arab Kiya Ajam Sab Hain Zair E Nai'n
Touba Touba Nahi Koi Tujh Sa Nahi

~~*~~Ya Rasoul ALLAH Sallal Laho Alehi Wassalam~~*~~

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

A_"Allah" se pyaar karo

B_"Bismillah" se shuro karo

C_"Chor" ko saza do or samja do

D_"Deen" seekho

E_"Eilum" hasil karo

F_"Farz" ko piyaar say ada karo

G_"Ghussa" ko khatam karo

H_Dil se "Haj" ada karo

I_Khuda ki "Ibadat" karo

J_Ibadat se "Jannat" millegi

K_"Kalma" pado or har word ko 
yaad rakhoo

L_"Laa ilaha illalhah" in words ko 
kabhi na buholu

M_Muhammad ur Rasool Allah

N_"Namaz" parhu or kaam karo

O_"Omar" ka lihaz karo dil say 
un ko pyaar karo

P_"Parda" karo or sahi rakha per
 chala karoo

Q_"Qura'an parhuo dil saf karo... 

R..."Roza" rakho maan paak karoo

S_"Shukar" ada karo us khuda ka jis ne
 hum ko banaya

T_"Tauba" karo har us glat kaam say 
jo sahi nahi

U_"Ummeed" rakho ek din khuda mil jayega

V_"Vazoo" karo

W_"Waqt" ka intazar karoo

X_"Xtra" nafal parhu

Y_"Yakeen" karo Allah per

Z_"Zikr" Allah ka karo piyar say

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

Hazrat Ali k Aqwaal
                                     TinyPic image                        

          |

| 

Agger kisi ka banna chahtay ho to Puri Haqiqat se banjao

Werna apni zaat main essi haqeqat peda kar lo k

 koi haqeqat main tumhara ban jae(Hazrat Ali)



Ek shaks ne Hazrat Ali se pucha

  17. Kareeb kya hai?

   1. Qayamat



Q.    Or kareeb tar?

A.     Moat



Q.    Ajeeb kya hai?

A.     Duniya



Q.  Or ajeeb tar?

A.  Talib-e-duniya



Q.  Wajib kya hai?

A.  Tauba



Q.  Or Wajib tar?

A.  Gunaah k foran baad tauba



Q.  Mushkil kya hai?

A.  Kabar mien utarna



Q.  Or mushkil tar?

A.  Amaal k bagair utarna



Hazrat Ali  Mujhay jannat se ziyada masjid pasand hai kyun k wahan jannat mien mera nafs khush hota hai or yahan masjid mien mera rab khush hota hai.



Jab kabhi tum kisi ki madad karo to uski ankhon ki taraf na dekhna, ho sakta hai uski ankhon mien mojood sharmindagi tumharay dil mien guroor paida karde. ( Hazrat Ali).



   18 golden words of Hazrat Ali (K.A.W)

   3 cheezon ka ehtaraam karo:

   Ustaad, Waaldain, Buzurg



   3 ko saath rakho:

   Sachai, Emaan, Neeki



   3 cheezon ko yaad rakho:

   Ehsaan, Naseehat, Moat



   3 cheezon k liye laro:

   Watan, Izat, Haq



   3 cheezon pe kabu rakho:

   Zabaan, Ghussa, Nafs



   3 cheezon se bacho:

   Burae, Chugli, Hasad



Insane ki izzat or us se mohabbat karo kyun k her insane k andar khuda ki koi na koi sift mojood ha (HAzrat Ali)



Ager tum kisi ko chota daikh raho ho toh tum ussay door se daikh rahay ho ya phir groor se daikh rahay ho (HAZRAT ALI)

----------


## raiazlan

Hazrat Ali k Aqwaal
                                     TinyPic image                        

          |

| 

Agger kisi ka banna chahtay ho to Puri Haqiqat se banjao

Werna apni zaat main essi haqeqat peda kar lo k

 koi haqeqat main tumhara ban jae(Hazrat Ali)



Ek shaks ne Hazrat Ali se pucha

  17. Kareeb kya hai?

   1. Qayamat



Q.    Or kareeb tar?

A.     Moat



Q.    Ajeeb kya hai?

A.     Duniya



Q.  Or ajeeb tar?

A.  Talib-e-duniya



Q.  Wajib kya hai?

A.  Tauba



Q.  Or Wajib tar?

A.  Gunaah k foran baad tauba



Q.  Mushkil kya hai?

A.  Kabar mien utarna



Q.  Or mushkil tar?

A.  Amaal k bagair utarna



Hazrat Ali  Mujhay jannat se ziyada masjid pasand hai kyun k wahan jannat mien mera nafs khush hota hai or yahan masjid mien mera rab khush hota hai.



Jab kabhi tum kisi ki madad karo to uski ankhon ki taraf na dekhna, ho sakta hai uski ankhon mien mojood sharmindagi tumharay dil mien guroor paida karde. ( Hazrat Ali).



   18 golden words of Hazrat Ali (K.A.W)

   3 cheezon ka ehtaraam karo:

   Ustaad, Waaldain, Buzurg



   3 ko saath rakho:

   Sachai, Emaan, Neeki



   3 cheezon ko yaad rakho:

   Ehsaan, Naseehat, Moat



   3 cheezon k liye laro:

   Watan, Izat, Haq



   3 cheezon pe kabu rakho:

   Zabaan, Ghussa, Nafs



   3 cheezon se bacho:

   Burae, Chugli, Hasad



Insane ki izzat or us se mohabbat karo kyun k her insane k andar khuda ki koi na koi sift mojood ha (HAzrat Ali)



Ager tum kisi ko chota daikh raho ho toh tum ussay door se daikh rahay ho ya phir groor se daikh rahay ho (HAZRAT ALI)

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## Sonhal

wonder full always lovely i luv these posts JAZAKALLAH AZZWAJAL for posting

----------


## Sonhal

> 


all ov them are lovely plzz keep postin

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

TEN THINGS ALLAH WON'T ASK...

1.Allah won't ask what kind of 
car you drove; 
 He'll ask how many people you drove 
who didn't have transportation. 

2.Allah won't ask the square footage
 of your house, 
He'll ask how many people you welcomed
 into your home. 

3.Allah won't ask about the clothes 
you had in your closet, 
He'll ask how many you helped to clothe. 

4.Allah won't ask what your 
highest salary was, 
He'll ask if you compromised your 
character to obtain it. 

5.Allah won't ask what your job title was, 
He'll ask if you performed your job to the best 
of your ability. 

6.Allah won't ask how many
 friends you had, 
He'll ask how many people to whom 
you were a friend. 

7.Allah won't ask in what 
neighborhood you lived, 
He'll ask how you treated your neighbors. 

8.Allah won't ask about the color of your skin, 
He'll ask about the content of your character. 

9.Allah won't ask why it took you so long 
to seek Salvation, 
He'll lovingly take you to your mansion in heaven, 
and not to the gates of Hell. 

10.Allah won't ask how many people you 
forwarded this to, 
 He'll ask if you were ashamed to pass it on 
to your friends.

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## Sonhal

good JAZAKALLAH AZZWAJAL

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

hat KISI BHI BURI YA NAMUNASIB BAAT KO
DAR-GUZAR KARNA BEHTAR HE, OR DAR-GUZAR KARNA ALLAH
KI SIFT HE. KION K WO SAB SE BEHTAR DAR-GUZAR KARNE WALA HE.
MUJH SAMETH HAM SAB KO APNI APNI ISLAH KI KOSHISH KARNI HE.

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

Hazrat ALI(r.z.) Nay Irshad Farmaya!!! 4 Cheezon say mohtaji aur perashani ati hai.
1, Jaldi Jaldi NAMAZ parhnay say.
2, Kharay ho k pani peenay say.
3, Phook mar kay chirag bhujanay say.
4, Astien ya daman say Mon Pochnay say.


************************************


Tum Kisi Ko Chaho Or Woh Tumain Thukra Day To Yah Us Ke Bad Nasibi Hai. Or Us K Bad tum us ko Zabardasti Apnana Chaho To Yah Tumheray Nafs Ki Zillat Hai.         ( Hazrat Ali)


************************************


Her Insan ki Izzat or us say Mohabbat karo Q Kay Her Insan k Ander Khuda ke Koi Na Koi Sifat Zaroor Majood Hoti hai. ( Hazrat Ali)


************************************


Tum Gulab Ka Phool Ban Jao q kay Yah Phool Us Kay Hathoon main bhi KUSHBU chor jata hai jo issay masal k phenk deta hai.( Hazrat Ali)


************************************


Din ko rizk ki talash karo or raat ko usay talash karo jo tumhai rizk deta hay.     ( Hazrat Ali)



 ************************************


Ager tum kisi ko chota daikh raho ho toh tum ussay door se daikh rahay ho ya phir groor se daikh rahay ho (HAZRAT ALI)

 ************************************

Badtareen hai wo shakhs jo bakhshish ki umeed pe gunnah karay or zindagi ki umeed pe tauba ko multawi rakhay.( Hazrat Ali)

 ************************************

Main ne apnay iraadon k totnay se apnay rab ko pehchana.( Hazrat Ali)

 ************************************

Jab tum kisi ko dost banao to apnay dil main ek kabristan bana lo jahan tum uski buraiyon ko dafan kar sako.(

----------


## raiazlan

One day a person came to Ali (R.A). He was planning to ask Ali (R.A) such a question which would take Ali (R.A) a long time to answer and because of that his Maghrib Prayers would be
delayed. He asked, "Ali you say you know everything in the world, then tell me which animals
lay eggs and which animals give birth to their young ones">
Hazrat Ali (R.A) looked back at him smiled and said, "The animals who have their 'EARS' outside their body give birth to their young ones and the animals who have their 'EARS' inside their body lay eggs."

************ ********* ************ ********* ****



A person was about to die, and before dying he wrote his Will which went as follows ...
"I have 17 Camels, and I have three sons. Divide my Camels in such a way that My eldest son gets half of them, the second one gets 1/3rd of the total and my youngest son gets 1/9th of the total number of Camels"
After his death when the relatives read his will they got extremely perplexed and said to each other that how can we divide 17 camels like this ?

So after a long hard thought they decided that there was only one man in Arabia who could help them: "Ali Ibne Abi Taalib.(R.A) " So they all came to the door of Ali (R.A) and put forward their problem.

Hazrat Ali (R.A) said, "Ok. I will divide the camels as per the man's will."

He said, "I will lend one of my camels to the total which makes it 18 (17+1=18), now lets divide as per his will"
The Eldest gets 1/2 of 18 = 9
The second one gets 1/3 of 18 = 6
and The Youngest gets 1/9 of 18 = 2
Now the total number of camels = 17

Then Hazrat Ali (R.A) said, "Now I will take my Camel back."

This was the genius that Hazrat Ali was in his time.



SUBHANAALLH.

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

Agar Kisi Ka 'ZARF' Azmana Hy To Usy Zyada Izat Do,

     Wo Aala 'ZARF' Hoga To Apko Or Ziada Izat De Ga,

     Or Agar Kam 'ZARF' Hoga To Khud Ko Aala Samjhe Ga.



    Hazrat Ali(A.S )



    Tumharay 'NAFS' Ki Qeemat JANNAT Hai,

    Is Ko JANNAT Se Kum Qeeemat Pe Na Baichna...



    Hazrat Ali(A.S)



    Apni Zaban Ki Tezi Us K Khilaf Istamal Na Kro,

     Jis Ne Tm Ko,

     Bolna Sikhaya

     Or



    Apni Qabliat Ka Muzaihra Us Per Na Kro,

     Jis Ne Tum Ko,

     Rasta Dikhaya



    Hazrat Ali (A.S)

----------


## raiazlan

Agar Kisi Ka 'ZARF' Azmana Hy To Usy Zyada Izat Do,

     Wo Aala 'ZARF' Hoga To Apko Or Ziada Izat De Ga,

     Or Agar Kam 'ZARF' Hoga To Khud Ko Aala Samjhe Ga.



    Hazrat Ali(A.S )



    Tumharay 'NAFS' Ki Qeemat JANNAT Hai,

    Is Ko JANNAT Se Kum Qeeemat Pe Na Baichna...



    Hazrat Ali(A.S)



    Apni Zaban Ki Tezi Us K Khilaf Istamal Na Kro,

     Jis Ne Tm Ko,

     Bolna Sikhaya

     Or



    Apni Qabliat Ka Muzaihra Us Per Na Kro,

     Jis Ne Tum Ko,

     Rasta Dikhaya



    Hazrat Ali (A.S)

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

Kiss The Feet Of Your Mother ,The Success Will  Kiss Your Feet

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

Be afraid of a gentleman when he is hungry, and of a mean person when his stomach is full.



HAZRAT ALI

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

Ik buzrug ne farmaya, k jan lo k zindagi

srif 03 din ki he.

Pehla din wo jo kal ka tha, guzar gaya ab nahi aayega

doosra din kal ayega magar maloom nahi k saans or zindagi saath degi ya nahi

teesra din aaj ka farmaya k aaj hi ka din he tere pass jo karna he aaj karle

allah or us k rasool sallallaho alaihi wassallam ko apney amaal se razi karle.

Ebadat karle, giryazari o riyazat karle karle, us allah ki yaad me kuch aansoo

bahaley, allah ko raza kar le, kion k kal guzar gaya

or aaney waley kal ka maloom nahi k zindagi ka saath degi ya nahi.

Fi aman allah,

ye buzrug mere murshid hen, jin ki sohbat me, me rehta hon, jin ka ye kol he

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

Teen Chezay Ansan ko aik bar milti hay

Waledain

Jawani

Husan

Teen Chezo ko khabi jhota na samjhay

Qarz

Fraz

Marz

Teen Chezay yaad rakhna zaroori hay

Faraiz

Moot

Sachaeyi

Teen Cheezay ansan ko maqsad se door karthi hay

Ghusa

Badchalni

Tama

Teen Cheezay ansan ko zalil kar daiti hay

Choori

chughli

Jhoot

Teen Cheezay bhai ko bhai ka dushman bana daiti hay

Aurat

Zameen

Dolat

Teen Cheezo ko koi chora nahi sakta

Elam

Hunar

Taleem

Teen Cheezay wapis nahi aati

Teer Kaman se

Baat zaban se

Rooh jasam se

Teen Cheezay qeemti hay

Aazadi ghlami se

Zendagi moot se

Jawani burhapay se

Teen Cheezay har ansan ki juda hay

Seerat

Soorat

Qismat

Teen Cheezay khuloose dil se karni chahiye

Raham

Karam

Dua

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## Shades

Jazakallah Khair Thank you bro for wonderful posts... keep sharing your knowledge!

----------

